# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  نحوه Backup گیری از فایلهای Sql server

## Dolphin

من می خوام از اطلاعات برنامم در sql  پشتیبان تهیه کنم از درون برنامه لطفا اگر کسی کار کرده راهنمایی بفرماد :sorry:

----------


## m-khorsandi

درود
قبلا در مورد این موضوع بحث شده: 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...ghlight=backup

----------


## Delphi KDE

مطالب زیر برگرفته از سایت http://idevcenter.com میباشد
نویسنده مقاله : Hamid

در SQL Server فایلهای Backup علاوه بر ساختار Database، داده ها و Object ها (Table, View, Stored Procedure, Foreign Key, Primary Key, Relation, UDF, DDF, …) را نیز شامل میشود. به عبارت دیگر با Backup گرفتن، داده های شما به صورت فیزیکی (و نه به صورت دستورات Insert) ذخیره میشود. 

قبل از شروع کار توجه داشته باشید که سرویسSQL Server Agent ، Start شده باشد. 

1. استفاده از Script
در این Script متغیر path حاوی مسیر، نام فایل و همچنین تاریخ، ساعت و دقیقه اجرا میباشد. 

Declare @path varchar(200)

Set @path='C:\Backup\BK_' + Replace(Cast(GetDate() As char), ':', '-') + '.BAK'

BACKUP DATABASE [MyDatabaseName] TO DISK = @path WITH NOINIT,
NOUNLOAD, NAME = N'My Backup', NOSKIP, STATS = 10, NOFORMAT


سپس یک Daily, Weekly, Monthly) Job) تعریف کرده و Script فوق را در آن Job قرار میدهیم که باعث میشودScript ما به صورت متناوب اجرا شود. 


2. استفاده از Wizard Backup
بر رویDatabase مورد نظر Right-Click کنید و گزینه Backup Database را انتخاب کنید تا پنجره SQL Server Backup ظاهر شود. 








بر روی Add… کلیک کنید تا مسیر و نام فایل Backup را تعیین کنید. 





پس ازتعیین مسیر و نام فایل Backup، بر روی OK کلیک کنید. با OK کردن نام و مسیر فایل، به پنجره قبلی بر میگردیم. در این حالت به دو صورت میتوان عمل کرد: یکی Backup گرفتن که با کلیک کردن برروی کلید OK در همان لحظه این عمل انجام میشود و دیگری تعریف Schedule یا برنامه زمانبندی جهت تکرار Backup گیری به صورت اتوماتیک. 

برای تعریف Schedule بر روی Check Box کنار Schedule کلیک کنید. به محض کلیک، در Box مقابل، برنامه زمانبندی Default ظاهر میشود. حال برای تغییر برنامه زمانبندی پیش فرض بر روی کلید ... کلیک کنید تا پنجره Edit Schedule باز شود. 





در این مرحله ابتدا نام برنامه زمانبندی و سپس نوع برنامه را مشخص کنید. در صورتی که تمایل دارید Back گیری به صورت منظم و در زمانهای مشخص انجام شود گزینه Recurring را انتخاب کنید. برای تغییر برنامه پیش فرض بر روی کلید Change کلیک کنید تا پنجره Edit Recurring Job Schedule ظاهر شود. 



در این قسمت میتوانید دوره (ماهیانه، هفتگی و روزانه)، ساعت و بازه زمانی اجرای این برنامه زمانبندی را مشخص کنید. پس از تایید نهایی از Database شما طبق برنامه زمانبندی Backup گرفته میشود و در مسیر مشخص شده ذخیره میگردد. توجه داشته باشید که تاریخ و ساعت Backup گیری به انتهای نام فایل Backup اضافه میشود.

----------


## prog_2005

من از این روش استفاده کرده ام  ولی وقتی می خواهم از فایل ایجاد شده در کامپیوتر دیگر استفاده کنم فایل data آن را برای restor  کردن می خواهد

----------


## m-khorsandi

منظورت از فایل Data چیه؟

----------


## aram_k

سلام، من به آدرس زیر مراجعه کردم ولی صفحه فعال نبود . برای گرفتن پشتیبان از پایگاه داده sql server در برنامه دلفی به کمک احتیاج دارم.
http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...ghlight=backup

----------

